
Airbnb to Tie Employee Bonuses to Guest Safety - lavabender
https://www.wsj.com/articles/airbnb-to-tie-employee-bonuses-to-guest-safety-11579281028
======
planetzero
This is unfair. The employees don't really have that much control over the
safety of Airbnb guests.

The issue in 2020 is that if you try to vet potential guests and deny the
wrong person, there will be a social media mob against you.

This sort of thinking has only hurt innocent people and allowed criminals to
run rampant.

